# New to the forum



## MrTemplate (Oct 27, 2008)

greetings; 

my name is steve shelley. i'm a freelance LD based in nyc. i also production manage, i've written a book called "a practical guide to stage lighting", and i design the plastic Field Templates and the matching software SoftSymbols. i'm a vectorworks user and i look forward to contributing to this site.


----------



## waynehoskins (Oct 27, 2008)

Hiya Steve! Welcome to this crazy place. You'll fit in well here.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who don't know, Steve created the best business card I've ever seen, and one that's been in my wallet for over twenty years.



FT_BusCard.jpg picture by derekleffew - Photobucket

Steve, are you still able to offer a credit card sized 1/4" scale template? Preferably with SourceFours instead of 360Q fixtures, and maybe a generic hard-edge and wash moving light?


----------



## avkid (Oct 27, 2008)

Derek, is that solid or flexible?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 27, 2008)

avkid said:


> Derek, is that solid or flexible?


Same thickness and flexibility as any drafting template.


----------



## Nikgwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, Mr. Shelly, it's good to see you on the CB.

I hope you enjoyed LDI as much as I did.

...and of course your business card template is the best thing since a sliced S4...err I mean bread...

Nik Robalino
San Francisco School of the Arts (Senior)
Student Lighting Designer
Flickr: nikgwolf512's Photostream


----------



## waynehoskins (Oct 27, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> For those who don't know, Steve created the best business card I've ever seen, and one that's been in my wallet for over twenty years.
> 
> Steve, are you still able to offer a credit card sized 1/4" scale template? Preferably with SourceFours instead of 360Q fixtures, and maybe a generic hard-edge and wash moving light?



Steve gave me one at USITT '05. It's got .. (pause to get wallet from pocket) .. one each S4, generic axial, 6x16 axial, S4 10deg, P64, S4 PAR, 6"F, 8"F, on 18 inch centers, plus hexagon, circle, square, and triangle.

I agree, it's the best business card I've seen. Useful too!

The mini template (sized nicely for keychain) is nice too .. small enough to forget it's around sometimes.


----------

